# made this from this



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this was one of my first forks after restart building them: so after cutting it and sanding it, i stained it black and made about 6 layers of varnish it is 3 year seasoned hazel and the ruber is very fast blue thera band


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Loving that ninja vibe, Baumstamm! A+


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice natural..


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

how long can those blue theras' last on average lifespan. Very nice,sleek black slingshot youve got there. What type of ammo goes well with this beauty.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It depends on how much you taper it, how far you draw it, how you tie it, what the climate is like, etc. My own experiments with 100% latex bands of a similar thickness (.35mm vs 0.30mm) have been discouraging. I currently feel it is too thin and that a thicker band can be tapered more and drawn further so the performance is not so different.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u mates!
josephlys, zdp is right in what he writes! 
this bandset is designed to find out what is the minimum to hit a target in 9 to 15 meter with a 10mm steelball.
it is 19,5cm long and tapert 4cm to 2cm. my drawleght is 110cm. i use a extrem lightwight pouche. i am able to hit targets with .45 steelball in 15 meter with excelent precision! this bandset last about 2 ore 6oo shot! if it is usefull using this thin bands? i don´t know! i am able to hit the target with the same precision which are 4 times stronger! the bigest problem of thin bands are inviromental influences! little bit sun, little bit sand ore dust and the tear!


----------

